# I need help from Fort McMurray



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SystematiChaos7 said:


> Hello I am a 1st year apprentice electrician moved form BC, where in BCIT I did my electrical foundation course(Pre-Apprenticeship). I do have 350 hours of shop experience. So I moved here in Fort McMurray in hope that will get a job as a 1st year apprentice. but so far didn't find any luck. The first thing i did went to the Local 424 (Electrical Union) and ask them can i register myself. They told me I have to find an employer to get registered, so I kept looking for one, and most of the doors I have knocked they only hire through the union, not the people who still needs to be registered. Now here I am begging for work so that I can start my career in Electrical Industry. Yet no sign of work or employer, So anybody out there if you know someone who is hiring 1st year apprentice please please help me out here. And I am willing to relocate anywhere, there is a job. I can not explain how badly I need this job, my family is coming in Canada in next month and I need a job so that I can feed my family and provide her some shelter. If anyone of you know any employer who is hiring please tell them about my situation, and my email address is (PM this person for email address ) I can totally forward my resume and cover later with renascences. So if you know someone please help me out here. I need a job to survive.


Well I wish you the best of luck,So hang in there just get up early each day and go get it,,I know that you will good luck..


Look here......http://ca.indeed.com/Apprentice-Electrician-jobs-in-Fort-McMurray,-AB

And Here....http://www.wowjobs.ca/careers-apprentice+electrician-jobs-in-Fort+Mcmurray+AB

http://www.wowjobs.ca/jobs-apprentice+electrician-jobs

http://fortmcmurray.kijiji.ca/p/jobs/electrician?CatId=45


Pick one and get in the game..:thumbup::thumbup:

Good luck and let us know how you did..:thumbsup:\
\





.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey don't start anymore threads on this topic..:laughing:

Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this the last one?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> Is this the last one?


From the the Google search I did it looks like their screaming for Apprentices,,,So that's good news.


----------



## SystematiChaos7 (Nov 14, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> From the the Google search I did it looks like their screaming for Apprentices,,,So that's good news.


I looks the same when i search for it too.. but i guess am doing something wrong that's why am still looking for a 1st year apprentice job. thanks for your replies though..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SystematiChaos7 said:


> I looks the same when i search for it too.. but i guess am doing something wrong that's why am still looking for a 1st year apprentice job. thanks for your replies though..


Okay , well a new day is just few hours away so keep your head up and keep going you will land some work before you know it.,,,,Don't Give up


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You first posted in November looking for a job in Ft. Mac. It's now March and you're still looking for a job in Ft. Mac. 

In November I told you they don't hire starters in Ft. Mac.

You don't listen too good, do you?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Go to Edmonton and get a job pulling loomex.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> You first posted in November looking for a job in Ft. Mac. It's now March and you're still looking for a job in Ft. Mac.
> 
> In November I told you they don't hire starters in Ft. Mac.


Why don't they?


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Why don't they?


Its not the place to be hiring green starters. A little too dangerous for them. 

But! 

If you LISTEN to what 99cents said, go to Edmonton and get a job! 

Once you have some experience, THEN you may go to Ft Mac.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*Listen up son !!*

When the 1st man calls You a Jack A$$ You Laugh . When the 2nd Man calls You a Jack A$$ You think. When the 3 rd Man calls You a Jack A$$ You go out and Buy a saddle. Now You have 2 choices #1 Buy a saddle #2 MOVE !
Good luck DAD


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why don't they?


It's Can a duh!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> It's Can a duh!!!:laughing::laughing:


Yes..:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Why don't they?


Because he will get run over by a rock truck the size of a house.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

99cents said:


> Because he will get run over by a rock truck the size of a house.


lame excuse, train him properly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

360max said:


> lame excuse, train him properly.


ummm...okay


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

99cents said:


> ummm...okay


:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

SystematiChaos7 said:


> I can not explain how badly I need this job, my family is coming in Canada in next month and I need a job so that I can feed my family and provide her some shelter. .


where are they coming from?


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes the land of opportunity , opportunity for the shyster immigration agencies that just take your money.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

****ing shyster immigrant federal labour laws.

nothing against the foreign workers, but the government is making it possible to hire foreign workers at a 15% reduced rate, thus lowering the quality of pay for domestic workers.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*I neen help from ft. Macmurray*

That's what gen. Custer said !


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

supposedly there is a "skilled labour shortage" coming up, so to help this the federal government is allowing companies to hire foreign labourers at a 15% reduced rate.

as a result, the companies dont bother trying to source canadian labour and just say theyve exhausted all efforts, and source out chinese/migrant workers instead.


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

pwoody said:


> supposedly there is a "skilled labour shortage" coming up, so to help this the federal government is allowing companies to hire foreign labourers at a 15% reduced rate.
> 
> as a result, the companies dont bother trying to source canadian labour and just say theyve exhausted all efforts, and source out chinese/migrant workers instead.


Ive seen what happens when chinesse works do electrical they dont pull any feeders.


----------

